# 4yr old Dachshund for possible re-homing



## Mrs Cape

Hi all, 

I rescued a 4 year old long haired miniature dachshund from a rescue centre 3 months ago as a companion for our 2 year old cocker cross daxie.

When George came to us he would not come out of his basket, had to be hand fed and defecated in his own bed and would lay in it. His tail was clamped fast between his legs.

He was shy of humans and would bark through the night. 

3 months on and the difference in him is unbelievable, he is such a happy little dog with a very waggy tail. He no longer goes to toilet in his own crate preferring outside (although as with a puppy learning he has the odd infrequent accident), eats and sleeps no problems and will happily trot over for a stroke if another dog takes the lead.

Sadly, our other dog whilst he loves George is just too much for him, he is a very bouncy dog and George gets caught up in play. Whilst he can keep up I am worried he is going to get hurt and with George only really being able to cope with another dog close by it seems a recipe for disaster.

George is in very good health, up to date on his jabs, castrated and microchipped and thanks to our lovely local groomer loves going to get his regular wash and blow dry.

I would like George to go to a home with another dog of his size or calm enough for him to play with but not get rough housed. He will need to go to someone who is around most of the day and understands that he prefers the company of other dogs. George is left here for a few hours in the morning and in the afternoon and he is fine. I would not recommend he goes to anyone with young children or children at all simply because he is so adorable and many times I have had to stop strangers children grabbing at him because he was showing the signs of being uncomfortable. We have a 10 year old and he is fine with her but she understands and respects dogs. Grabbing hands are not welcome. He has never bitten but I would not like him to be backed into a corner and have no choice. Daxie's are known to be snappers.

It would be good if his new mummy and daddy could come to visit a few times before taking him home for good.

I will take as long as it takes to re-home George to ensure he goes to the right home. 

I dont want to take him back to a centre purely because no-one understands him the way I do, his little quirks etc, I dont want to drive away and leave him somewhere soleless, and I dont want him to passed on without the new owner knowing exactly what they are getting first hand so it gives him the best chance of finally getting his forever home.

Please contact me if you feel you could be George's forever home.

Please dont anyone be hateful, like you I have sat and thought how mean it is to re-home a rescue etc etc but sometimes you have to do what is right regardless of what people who have never been through the situation think. 

Thanks


----------



## Mrs Cape

Also, I have tried to contact Dachs rescue with a view to re-homing them through them whilst he stays with me but every time I call the number for my sort of area it rings and rings and I have tried at different times on different days so if anyone knows another way of getting in touch with them please let me know.


----------



## rhflan

My concern would be that when you got him from this rescue centre, you probably signed some sort of contract saying that if you couldn't/wouldn't keep him any longer, you would return him to them.


----------



## Mrs Cape

Hi, you would be right to be concerned however the rescue advised that we could return him to them or re-home him ourselves the rescue we got him from was second chance rescue kennels in Derby and anyone is more than welcome to confirm this with them.


----------



## Alfshuman

It could be that the local Rescue contact is on holiday. They are usually pretty good. Not sure where you are based but suggest you try one of the other numbers on the Dachsund Rescue we page and they should be able to help. If you don't get anywhere, pm me. I'll also post a link to your post on the Dachshund Forum as someone there may know someone who is looking. Where do you live? Somewhere in the East Midlands ?


----------



## Mrs Cape

Oh thank you so much! I live in Derby. I had thought about trying another of the numbers but as some are Scotland and down south I didn't know if they would be able to do much. I will give them a try today. I tried to sign up to the Dachshund forum myself but it is still advising that my registration is awaiting approval. Thanks again for your help I appreciate it.


----------



## Sled dog hotel

Dont know if you have explored these, if not maybe worth a try

Almost Home Dachshund Rescue Society HOME

THE DACHSHUND RESCUE

Welcome to The Dachshund Rescue Web Page! | The Dachshund Rescue Web Page

Husker's Hope Dachshund Rescue


----------



## Mrs Cape

Hi, thank you very much for taking the time to help me it is appreciated. I have tried to contact the Dachshund rescue again today but no answer. The other sites are all American unfortunately.


----------



## thedogsmother

Hi, I have a very good friend whos mother in law has been looking for a small breed dog for a while now and has asked me to keep my eyes open for one, shes very experienced in dog ownership and I pointed this thread out to her, shes asked me to pass her details on to you but Im not sure how I can do that as I think you need to have more posts for me to send you a private message, and I wouldnt like to put her details online for all to see. You can contact me on facebook and I can send it via there if you have a fb account. Let me know if you can think of a better way to pass on the details. Also do you have any pictures or any more details that I can pass on to her.


----------



## Mrs Cape

Hi, I have put my details on your friend board, I didn't realise we couldn't PM. I would be more than happy to chat with her and depending on where she is and how we feel after our chat arrange a visit for her to meet George. I can post some pics of him later when I get home. He really is so beautiful.


----------



## Mrs Cape

bump :001_tongue:


----------



## jbw54

Hi is george ok with other dogs? also is he a smooth, long or wire

thanks
J


----------



## Strawberryearth

Hi, I was looking at this thread the other day and wondering if it was something I could take on.

How is George at being left alone for periods? I work, as does my partner, but go home at lunch to see to Betty. Betty is very relaxed with this but I am not sure whether I would be able to take on another dog if he struggled to be left.

Also, Betty is still a pup (8.5months) so might be a little rambunctious for him, although she is only small. 

A photo would be grand  I love Dachshunds!


----------



## PennyH

I have a good friend with a springer spaniel who is looking for a dax companion for her and may well be interested. If George is still available, please let me know and I will ask her! (Don't want to get her hopes up in case he has already been rehomed)


----------



## Mrs Cape

Hi everyone, 

In answer to all George has not yet been re-homed yet. The lady I previously spoke with regarding him was so lovely but unfortunately did not have another dog and I know deep down its what George needs. 

George is more than fine being left for long periods however I must advise that he is not fully toilet trained still and would need to be crated if you were going out.

George is very playful but only when it is instigated by another dog, he loves to play with a doggy companion but is not so much interested in human play. He doesn't mind rough play at all and he isn;t aggressive in any way my other dog is just not suitable in play as he is much bigger and heavier and dare I say a clumsy oaf who doesn't always see george.

As previously mentioned George is a dogs dog who seeks their affection more then human affection that's not to say he deosn't enjoy sitting on your knee and being brushed and then dozing off its just that you will always have to instigate that connection. 

Please get in touch if you would like anymore information


----------



## Mrs Cape

jbw54 said:


> Hi is george ok with other dogs? also is he a smooth, long or wire
> 
> thanks
> J


George is fantastic with other dogs! He is a long hair


----------



## Mrs Cape

PennyH said:


> I have a good friend with a springer spaniel who is looking for a dax companion for her and may well be interested. If George is still available, please let me know and I will ask her! (Don't want to get her hopes up in case he has already been rehomed)


Hi George is still available however as per my post I would really like George to go somewhere with a small dog like him or very calm if bigger please feel free to let me know her details if interested and I would be happy to have a chat with her in the first instance about the energy level of her springer.


----------



## Mrs Cape

Strawberryearth said:


> Hi, I was looking at this thread the other day and wondering if it was something I could take on.
> 
> How is George at being left alone for periods? I work, as does my partner, but go home at lunch to see to Betty. Betty is very relaxed with this but I am not sure whether I would be able to take on another dog if he struggled to be left.
> 
> Also, Betty is still a pup (8.5months) so might be a little rambunctious for him, although she is only small.
> 
> A photo would be grand  I love Dachshunds!


Hi, I dont know how to get a photo in here but if you want to give me your email address I can send you one over. :thumbup:


----------



## Quinzell

Did you manage to get in touch with the rescue? If not, could you email them - [email protected]

I think you need to clarify that it is OK for you to rehome him yourself as that's quite unusual for rescues, I believe.


----------



## Mrs Cape

Hi I spoke to the owner of second chance again this weekend Jo and asked if it were possible for me to keep George whilst they advertise and re-home him she advised they could not do that and I would need to take him back if I wanted them to re home him as they only allow that situation with the approved foster carers due to previous issues however she stated that I COULD RE-HOME HIM MYSELF. I would not be going to all of this trouble if I had signed a declaration stating I would return him nor would I jeopardise his future home by lying. You are more than welcome to contact them yourself if you or anyone else would like clarity as I understand it is unusual however this is an independent rescue.


----------



## Mrs Cape

That post actually sounded harsher than intended, I can assure everyone that I am allowed to re-home myself and have been in touch with the rescue to clarify this on more than one occasion.


----------



## Strawberryearth

I am really sorry, I have spoken to my OH in more depth about the possibility of taking George on and we have decided it isn't something we feel we can do at the moment.

Having Betty from a puppy we were able to train her into our everyday activities and spending time alone etc, things are not flexible enough to change by much if George needs it. So I don't think it is fair on him.

Again, I am truely sorry as we are looking for some company for Betty. I do hope you manage to find a good home for him.


----------



## Mrs Cape

Don't be silly no worries at all. You have been sensible and taken some time to talk things through and that's all I can ask of anyone thinking about offering George a home. I hope you find a little play mate for Betty she is beautiful and I love the name!


----------



## sianrees1979

hi, i have cross-posted this onto the dachshund forum Login


----------



## Mrs Cape

thank you very much, i am still waiting to be approved for this site.


----------



## PennyH

I have spoken to my friend with the springer and she is concerned her springer would also be very high energy and too much for George to cope with. Sorry. i hope you find a forever home for George very soon.


----------



## xxlaylalooxx

Hi just wondering if george is still avalible? x


----------



## Sled dog hotel

xxlaylalooxx said:


> Hi just wondering if george is still avalible? x


The thread is quite old, but there are breed specific dachshund rescues if you are looking to rescue an older daxie

THE DACHSHUND RESCUE

Dachshund Rescue

Dachshund (Miniature Wire-Haired) Breed Rescue


----------



## xxlaylalooxx

Ah great thank you  x


----------



## JanRon

Is this little dog still available. We have a rescued miniture long haired dax. who after a few problems is perfect. She istwo and a half years old adored well looked after, walked on the beach 2/3 times a day and goes everywhere with us We would love to help another daxi and she would love a pal.


----------



## Alfshuman

I'm concerned that the original poster said she hadn't had a response from the official Dachshund Rescue - did you ever get anywhere and where exactly are you in the UK again?


----------



## 1290423

If you got george from a rescue centre you may not legally be the owner of the dog , (maybr not put that right, what I am trying to say is that many rescues stipulate that should the pet ever need rehoming them it must be returned to them) and you may have to return him to them


----------



## 1290423

Opps July 2012 this was initially posted,


----------



## judi523

hi i very interested in george wher do you live i am in wrexham north wles


----------



## newfiesmum

This thread is nearly a year old and I would hope that George has found a home by now. I am closing this now.


----------

